# Need a friend from Cyprus



## asiftahir (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Dudes

I am coming to Cyprus Larnaca on Feb 09 for study in CDA college. I am from Pakistan. Dont have any friend there in Cyprus. I am 27 male, single, need true and sincere friends from Cyprus. You can see me here






















Regards

Asif


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

Do you have a brother called Borak from Kazahkstan?????


----------



## asiftahir (Dec 23, 2008)

jeffrey Streets said:


> Do you have a brother called Borak from Kazahkstan?????



Hi,
Thanks for the reply. No dear, i dont have any brother or friend in Kazikstan. I m from Pakistan and coming to Cyprus.
Where do u live?

Asif


----------

